# How do you keep up the interest?



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

After weeks of practice, shooting 2-4 targets a day, minimum 25 shots at each target, I don't seem to be getting any better.
I can keep 10 or so shots inside a dinner plate sized target at 5 meters, but once I step back to the 7 meter or more line, zip. I can barely keep my shots on the sheet.
This is getting far more frustrating than fun at this point. This evening I opened my bag, got my slingshot and sighed. I thought "well I built this stupid thing, guess I should use it".

So, how do you keep interest in the sport, despite going from bad to worse?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Blacksmith said:


> After weeks of practice, shooting 2-4 targets a day, minimum 25 shots at each target, I don't seem to be getting any better.
> I can keep 10 or so shots inside a dinner plate sized target at 5 meters, but once I step back to the 7 meter or more line, zip. I can barely keep my shots on the sheet.
> This is getting far more frustrating than fun at this point. This evening I opened my bag, got my slingshot and sighed. I thought "well I built this stupid thing, guess I should use it".
> So, how do you keep interest in the sport, despite going from bad to worse?


Do you use sites on your slingshot ? 
Try them if you don't it may help


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't take my shooting too serious. I know I'll never be a world class shooter or builder and I can live with that and am happy with my level in each area.

Slingshots is just one of many interests and hobbies I have. I can go a week without shooting and I don't worry about it. In fact, I don't shoot at all in the winter and cold, so that is about 5-6 months here in Winnipeg.

Keep it fun, take a break, don't put any pressure on yourself, you'll be a better shooter for it.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

From five meters you should be able throw the slingshot at a dinner plate size target and hit it every time. You should make a video of your self shooting and post it. You have to be doing something wrong. Maybe able to find it on the video.
I've instructed rifle and pistol shooting for 30 years and usually it's a small adjustment to correct most issues. Take a break for a few days. Just don't get discouraged one day it will click.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Your expectations are unrealistic, and have been since you started. This isn't like pool, or table tennis, or darts, or pistol shooting- where you can practice for a couple of months and be as good as anyone who ever lived. This is slingshooting. The best I've ever seen is Treefork, and I think he's been shooting for well over a year...

Give it time, take deep breaths, vary your practice routine. Do something simple for a while to restore your confidence, like chess-


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Try different stance, anchor point, etc and check yourself in the mirror when drawing. I just woke up and nail 2 out of 40 plus shots so I know how u feel, I was just getting around 8/10 shots at 40 feet but now...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

As mentioned, a shooting video would definitely help. Do you consciously aim? Do you have an anchor point? Are the bands difficult for you to draw and hold? Maybe you can make up a set of mild bands so you can work on your shooting form. It took me a long time to figure out how to aim. I started at about 3 yards until I was confident to move back further.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

First of all, are you consistently missing towards one area or all your shots all over?

If your shots are all over I would bet my last dollar it is your release.

I'm with Bruce on this one. I'm never going to compete. When I don't think too hard about it I'm a decent shot at 33'. And I'll get better, but I shoot because I like shooting. It is my meditation.

If you are missing that bad you are too far out. I don't care if you have to get 10 feet from the target, 90% of your shots should be at least hitting a paper plate.

The fastest way to get discouraged is to try and shoot outside the range for your skill level.

As far as keeping interest? I can't NOT shoot. Sometimes I do dumb stuff like make a bandset so strong it warps my frame and shoot ball bearings through coconuts or hex nuts through mild steel.

I find having a target that gives me good feedback vital to making practice fun.

My favorite targets I make from two layers of thick leather backed (ideally filled) with several layers of mild steel. When I hit it dead center it makes a smacking sound that is one of the things I live for. But it's not so loud the neighbors call the cops. I suspend those in front of my catch box. I'm going on two years in the sport and my regular targets are about 3" with a 1" bullseye. I'll post a picture of my current (badly beaten up) one.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Like the guys are saying. Thing shooting slingshots has got to be one of the most fun things you can do. Making it so serious will only lead to frustration.

Seriously get some tins shoot them till they break - go for a walk and (safely) try shoot pinecones out of trees... Try be a little more kid-like it your approach.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Variety is the spice of life  try different targets like cans or even pie pans at what ever distance you can reliably hit them. The more fun and enjoyable you make it the better. You just want to plink and have fun. Once you are relaxed and and cutting cans fairly easily, try a paper target the improvement will surprise you  Just my $0.02.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Shooters don't suck. only... well; ya know. :iono:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Another thing. A sense of community. Share the sport with someone (real) shoot withe people... It also sucks to be slogging it alone.


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Yeah make it fun 
I got to a similar point couldn't hit they broad side of a shed from five meter
Then I found the right set up
Take some time to find a good set up and go from there
Do something rediculasly fun also


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

romanljc said:


> Blacksmith said:
> 
> 
> > After weeks of practice, shooting 2-4 targets a day, minimum 25 shots at each target, I don't seem to be getting any better.
> ...





Blacksmith said:


> After weeks of practice, shooting 2-4 targets a day, minimum 25 shots at each target, I don't seem to be getting any better.
> I can keep 10 or so shots inside a dinner plate sized target at 5 meters, but once I step back to the 7 meter or more line, zip. I can barely keep my shots on the sheet.
> This is getting far more frustrating than fun at this point. This evening I opened my bag, got my slingshot and sighed. I thought "well I built this stupid thing, guess I should use it".
> So, how do you keep interest in the sport, despite going from bad to worse?


I was just like you when I first started just keep at it maybe take a few days off . Have fun with it like others have said get a big coffee can start there maybe then work your way down to a soup can then half size can like this one .


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Practice practice and have fun with it


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Walk away from it for a few days. You're working too hard at it. Remember,it's for enjoyment. When you come back,stay at 5 meters and mix up your targets. Cans, paper plates, plastic bottles ( they make a nice sound when hit ). When you can consistently hit that paper plate at 5-6 meters, then slowly move back-if you want. If you're having fun and feeling better about it,stay at 5 meters. There is no hard fast rule when shooting by yourself. I had (still have a bit) a malady called "Target Panic".It is where you can not hold on to the bullseye no matter what you do. I can hold on the bull when the pouch is empty but if I load the pouch and try it in a shooting situation-as they say in Jersey fuggetabboutit! I've learned to accept what I can do. You hit it fine- if not-next time!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

the members of this Forum make it fun for me I put up a random target, and if Im not hitting it, I change targets to something else. Hang in there and have fun


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Whatever you do, don't watch a video of Marco of Genoa Slingshots shooting into the mouth of a water bottle.

While it can be inspiring, it can also make my best shooting feel very short bus


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Or Keith Dighton shooting a 3/8 ball with another 3/8 ball from ten meters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Cjw said:


> Or Keith Dighton shooting a 3/8 ball with another 3/8 ball from ten meters.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, I quit. You guys have fun.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It doesn't have to be expensive, and it's something you can do in a relatively small area. It helps me to forget all things that are messed up in this world, if only for a short time.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Tag said:


> It doesn't have to be expensive, and it's something you can do in a relatively small area. It helps me to forget all things that are messed up in this world, if only for a short time.


Good point. It's the sanest thing I do.


----------



## dirtbag (Jan 3, 2015)

Like everyone said here keep it fun, make a new slingshot, try a "majic band" combination,shoot a bucket to see what it sounds like. And keep it light, and one day you'll say , I'm getting pretty good at this. And that Charlie Brown is the meaning of shooting a slingshot.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

You can do so many things with a slingshot from walking on a trails trying to shoot leaves off trees.
Hunting where legal . 
Can shooting bottles papper targets knock down targets . Indoor outdoor shooting plus just having fun making and experimenting with different designs and band ammo combinations really hard to get tired of it . And its inexpensive sport to get into tree branch and rocks free . Bands almost free I get 6 feet of tbg gold for like $7 on the web .then other better ammo is really inexpensive to compared to bullets and arrows.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Blacksmith,

I'm not a top slingshot shooter and I'm getting to old to ever expect to be one. When I was younger I was a top competitive shooter with a rifle and I may be able to offer some advice which could help.

You are not going to get rich shooting a slingshot no matter how good you get so don't worry about accuracy. Shooting a slingshot is an enjoyable way to relax and unwind when you have free time. Concentrate on learning good shooting technique by focusing on one thing at a time. The harder you concentrate the more relaxing your hobby will be. If you have a catch box shoot at the center of your catch area. Have a cloth hung covering the face of the catch box to give you a large area to shoot at. Practice your shooting technique without a target and focus on only one thing at a time. You should watch the instructional films on how to shoot a slingshot that are available. Decide what you need to do and practice it. You might start with your anchor point and focus on achieving a consistent anchor each time you shoot. It would not be unreasonable to spend a week or two shooting at the center of your catch box until you feel your anchor is solid. Then go on to some other technique of shooting and practice that. Develop a process of shooting each shot and be as consistent as you can be. Think of shooting as meditation to relax your mind. Practice the techniques demonstrated in the instructional films and when you are not shooting close your eyes and imagine you are shooting perfect shots hitting the center of small targets. Your body cannot go where your mind has not already been.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Make sure your ammo weight matches the power of your bands. If you shoot ammo that is too light for the band's power you can be accurate at short distances but as you move back the light ammo will start to "knuckle ball" all over the place.

If you are shooting ammo such as air soft, .117 or 1/4" steel you need to have very light bands.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Make sure your ammo weight matches the power of your bands. If you shoot ammo that is too light for the band's power you can be accurate at short distances but as you move back the light ammo will start to "knuckle ball" all over the place.
> 
> If you are shooting ammo such as air soft, .117 or 1/4" steel you need to have very light bands.


 True, and overly heavy bands exaggerate poor release.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

CornDawg said:


> Your expectations are unrealistic, and have been since you started. This isn't like pool, or table tennis, or darts, or pistol shooting- where you can practice for a couple of months and be as good as anyone who ever lived.


Coincidentally, my experience in billiards and table tennis goes back over half a century and I've also been involved in competitive handgun shooting since the 1980's. During those years, I've never known even one single participant in any of those sports who attained any high-end level of competency in a couple of months. A fair number may have thought they did, but they only thought that because they didn't know any better.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

You know that was satire, right Lacumo?


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Blacksmith said:


> So, how do you keep interest in the sport, despite going from bad to worse?


Personal opinion..... for me, it's a matter of balance. I shoot blowguns and darts at home, slingshots outdoors and billiards at a couple local places. In addition to that, I'm also active in three other hobbies. I enjoy all my hobbies and I honestly can't imagine having just one hobby. When I hit a plateau or a dead end in anything, I put it to the side and play my other games for a while. If I pursued only one competitive target-shooting hobby without letup, I'd probably end up hating that hobby and dropping it. This is my thing, but I'm not intent on putting ten steel balls through the same hole in a 2" target at 15 yards. I'm just a casual recreational shooter and my approach definitely won't be for everybody.

Good luck with however you end up handling this age-old quandary.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

CornDawg said:


> You know that was satire, right Lacumo?


Uhhhhh,,,,, actually..... my life-long tendency toward being way too literal got the best of me again. In addition to that, I believe I don't actually start thinking effectively until at least lunchtime on Sundays. It's one of the many things that happen when you get to be my age...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Of course the fact that has to be considered is this hobby is just not for everyone. I have seen a lot of names come and go in 3 forums in the last 4 years or so. After the initial burst of enthusiasm, some folks fade away and move on. You can't Make yourself enjoy something.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I use to teach guitar years ago and some people no matter how long or hard they practice will never be more than a mediocre guitarist. They may be a great pianist but not a guitarist. I've taught rifle and pistol shooting for 30 years and some great rifle shooters are only mediocre pistol shooters even though they practice pistol shooting more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Them badges keep me going


----------



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

andypandy1 said:


> Them badges keep me going


That's the thing. I'd like to be able to earn at least one of them, but at this point I'm not hopeful for that.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Go for the speed one... Its probably the easiest to achieve.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm just trying to survive my 90 day incubation period at the new job.. And then I can settle comfortably back into my obsession with frame making and prototyping. I don't think anyone who truly loves the hobby/sport ever completely leaves.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Lacumo said:


> CornDawg said:
> 
> 
> > You know that was satire, right Lacumo?
> ...


Corndog maintains a level of absurdity I can only stand in the shadow of, if we say something that might offer offense it's almost guaranteed we aren't being serious.

And even when I am being serious, it's probably best not to take me too seriously.

This reminds me of the time I posted that Corndog was the only person on the forums I hated and a mod or two went into FEMA Camp Lockdown crisis mode. I thought I was SUPER obvious.

And before I have my coffee I have sevant level literalism. So don't feel bad.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Aww, long forgotten Incon...

My hero and mentor, Samuel Langhorne Clemens, said this:

"*Never pick a fight with people who buy ink by the barrel*."

I had to learn that the hard way, accounting for my absurdities.


----------



## pirateking (Jul 3, 2017)

after awhile you feel consistency. You recognize the way a good shot feels and begin to be able to repeat it. A lot of marbles too. until one day you can... have fun.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been doing this for quite awhile now and there are a couple of things to consider. First and foremost is release. For me about 90% of my shooting is about a smooth release. Kind of like shooting a firearm when a smooth trigger pull almost surprises you when the gun goes off. Concentrate on a smooth release that slips through your fingers as apposed to just letting it go. Second, well, that's slingshot shooting. There are times that I cannot miss. I look at the target and I just know I am going to hit it. And, there are times that I can't hit the broad side of a barn. Keep shooting through the bad times and it will come back.

winnie


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok, everyone take your shoe and get ready to throw them at me.

When you release, make sure you holding still for that time after and watching the projectile arc to the target. Find a way to keep your head from moving around, the more consistent the relationship is

of the slingshot frame to your eye or eyes, the more consistent shot placement will be down range. This does not come naturally for all of us. -CD


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Tag said:


> the members of this Forum make it fun for me I put up a random target, and if Im not hitting it, I change targets to something else. Hang in there and have fun


I am with Tag on this. I have always slung... but finding my people has been amazing. I have side lined at least 3 blade and wood work projects to learn all things slingshot, new and old. Haha... but I get where you are coming from Blacksmith. I had this issue with knife throwing and even pistol shooting. I got over it with very similar advice with knife throwing. And apparently I just am no pistolero. I can live with that.

And do not even ask about blade making... I will say stock removal may be as far as I go. Heat treating is meh. But wood work is soooo relaxing.

A man has to learn his limitations... then he can push them... or sipping coffee in a hammock.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

MakoPat.......I've never seriously attempted to learn knife throwing but I spent years shooting pistols competitively and many more coaching others. I'd be glad to discus the basics with you if you would like.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

There are no set rules on how you should be enjoying your shooting hobby. If you miss the target, get a bigger target. If you miss again, get closer. If you miss again put the slingshot down and take a break. We all have good days and bad days in all our hobbies and interests. It's not a job, it is a hobby. Don't turn it into a duty to improve.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I think that it is possible to become so obsessed with improvement and accuracy that it would spoil the fun of slingshot shooting and turn it into something that causes stress instead of relieving stress. Breaking clay pigeons is how I got started. But it became no fun when I busted one every few shots and had to constantly clean up the mess below my back drops. I soon found out that bottle caps were too small and went to tuna can lids. Now I shoot at a little spinner but might be awhile before I hit it more consistently than I miss. No one is watching so what do I care anyway. I'm shooting to relax and enjoy that part of life; I know if I had a handgun or rifle in my hand I'd be a bit bent out of shape if I missed something as big as a tuna can lid or even a bottle cap. That is what makes slingshot shooting so much fun.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

JR. I'm not sure if you've mastered the slingshot yet but you nailed it with that post on the joy of shooting them.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The very fact that I haven't "Mastered" the slingshot says more about me and my physical and mental being than it does about the slingshot itself... I KNOW they're capable of incredible precision and decent power... that I can't hit a matchtip EVERY shot with potentially lethal force, for some reason keeps making me come back and try, try again....


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I have a phone app that counts my daily steps. I can get in around 700 steps for each shooting session. Depending how many trips I make back and forth retrieving ammo. I try to get out and shoot at least five times with a goal of ten.


----------

